# OUTSIDE ENCLOSURE



## CAPTAIN LIZARD (Mar 1, 2009)

JUST FINISHED REMODELING AN OUTSIDE PEN FOR SOME TEGUS. THIS PEN WAS ORIGINALLY BUILT TO HOUSE A PAIR OF RHINO IGUANAS. TOTAL SIZE IS 8X8 WITH A REMOVABLE DIVIDER. I AM USING HALF FOR A COUPEL OF YEARLINGS, THE OTHER IS A TEMPORARLY HOME FOR A SMALL GATOR WITH BUILT IN POND. THE TEGUS SIDE HAS AN UNDERGROUND HIDE BUILT IN, THE SIDES ARE MADE OF HARDY BOARD WHICH WEATHERS WELL AND LOOKS NICE.


0.0.1 BLUE TEGU
0.0.2 B/W TEGUS
1.1 RED IGUANAS
0.0.1 AMERICAN ALLIGATOR


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 1, 2009)

cool deal, those lizards should be pretty happy outside!


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 1, 2009)

looks nice and easy to maintain, good job. I am kicking around a few ideas on an outside enclosure for my tegu. Im going to keep your enclosure in mind.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 1, 2009)

I like your setup! Looks nice!


----------



## moncarl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello..
I really like it. I am also looking forward to do remodeling this time and was gathering ideas related to it. Your post is a great help to me.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 12, 2012)

I am building an 8x12 outdoor enclosure this spring based on the one on Rio Bravo reptiles website. Btw, why are you keeping an alligator? What are you going to do with it when it grows up? Gators need a ton of room to swim. Here on Long Island, there has been a rash of gators being found in parking lots and parks over the past few months. I think you should think that through.


----------



## james.w (Nov 12, 2012)

Fyi this thread is over 3 years old. Plenty of people successfully keep alligators and crocs.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter how old the thread is. Most people who buy pet gators cannot provide adequate care for them. That is why there have been at least 7 or 8 found in Nassau and Suffolk county here in NY in the past few months. James, are you telling me that most people DO know what a commitment they are making when buying a gator? I had to talk it over with my wife and figure out where to house a lizard the size of my extreme giant tegu. A full grown gator needs a water area the size of a medium sized swimming pool. What about cleaning the enclosure? Or feeding it? I'll just check reruns of Animal Cops for this one.


----------



## james.w (Nov 12, 2012)

The age of the post is important as the OP does not come on the forum and will not be responding. I would say just as many people buy tegus and monitors that can't properly provide for them as gators. I haven't seen you question one person about how they are going to house their tegu or numerous tegus as they become adults.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with your last post. People give up their tegus, monitors, dogs, and cats too, but a gator, because of size and housing requirements, is even more likely to be neglected or abandoned. I am expecting delivery of my baby gorilla ths saturday. He will sleep in my office and free roam the rest of the day.


----------



## james.w (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats on the gorilla. Please post pics.


----------

